# upper peninsula turkey



## bocephus (Feb 8, 2001)

im plannig to go to coller in the UP. i wanted to buy alot of trukey gear for this spring. but i dont know if it will be useful when im in the UP. is there a lot or turkey up htere??


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

Been a few years since I was up there looking specifically for turkey but there were all kinds of turkey in Menominee and Dickinson Counties


----------



## msiebers (Jan 17, 2000)

I,ve never hunted in Dickinsen County, but I know that in Menominee Co., most of the birds are on the private farm lands. I would make a trip up there prior to the season starts to make sure you have a few flocks scouted out, as well as getting permision from land owners. 
The Paper companys have quite a bit of land you can hunt there as well and I've heard there is a good number of Turkeys to be found on those parcels. Get a copy of a plot book for the county and you will see who owns what and go from there.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

msiebers is right but north of US-2 in Menominee County is a lot of CFR Lands and good numbers of turkeys. Also on the west side of the state land north of CR358 neat Cedar River there should be good numbers.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Moving to turkey forum.


----------

